# Advice Needed



## gnat821 (Feb 18, 2012)

My husband & I intend to spend a week in Tasmania after attending a function in Melbourne, from March 30 - April 6 or 7. Because we're on a tight budget & it'll be the busy Easter week, we're considering renting a campervan with toilet & shower. After considerable googling around, we realised we need really experienced input, so here we are! We're Singaporeans in our 40's & are totally new to campervanning. We'd be really grateful for your advice on the issues below, plus anything else you feel we should know or if there are resources you could point us to:

1) Our calculations suggest that cost savings may run to 40-50%, renting a campervan but we'd like your thoughts on whether it's really worthwhile (hidden costs etc?) One of my concerns is availability of accommodation during the time we're there (Easter period) if we were to rent a car instead.
2) Which are the more reputable campervan companies that offer reasonable rates? Any personal recommendations?
3) Should we book before leaving Singapore or when we reach Melbourne or Devonport? Are there RV parks in Melbourne? Or will it be costly bringing the campervan over on the ferry (understand it's AUD100 one way, not counting our seat tickets)? Or would it be cheaper to fly into Tassie instead, then rent a campervan/car?
4) Do we have to park in the RV parks or are there designated free areas where we may park for the night?
4) This may sound silly but we're totally clueless - where do we offload the waste and top up water (is the water for showering heated?), and how much does it cost? Is this a paid service or DIY? 

Thanks so much in advance for your advice!


----------

